# Xanax for IBS-D



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

I have been suffering from IBS-D for almost 2 yrs now and I think anxiety has alot to do with it. I was wondering how many people have had success with Xanax for IBS-D induced by anxiety? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, and does the xanax help with pain and cramps?


----------



## cogmeg (Dec 15, 2004)

Sage I have had IBS-D for about a year and it came at about the same time that I was diagnosed with anxiety and panic attacks. I was taking Paxil for the anxiety and it helped a little. I am now trying to get off it so the IBS is back a bit stronger than it was before. I think anxiety can contribute to IBS...from what I have read they can kind of go hand in hand. Stress is a big trigger in my IBS at least. I know that the anxiety meds have helped me. I'm still learning about this awful condition so I'm not sure what more I can add to this but know that you are not alone!Meghan


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Anyone else have any feedback on Xanax?


----------



## shutter00 (Oct 10, 2001)

Hi Sage,For sure they are totally intertwined... Anxiety / stress / worry all impact your gut. At least in people who manifest the anxiety in this way... I think just like some people get really stiff neck or back with anxiety/tension, others like us channel it to our gut. I have been this way since I was a kid.It's a vicious cycle... the more you have anxiety, the more you have bowel problems, which in turn cause more anxiety. My anxiety centered on it - to the point where I convinced myself I had colon cancer and was sure to die at any moment. Even though my doc kept telling me to see a psychiatrist, I refused for a long time to believe it was "in my head" and I insisted on all kinds of anxiety-inducing tests... first the barbaric torture test of the barium enema, then colonoscopy, blood work, etc... Finally I agreed to try Paxil and in several weeks I felt amazing. I have since gone off, then back on, then switched to Lexapro. The best though is just finding ways to learn to relax. I went to a therapist who taught me relaxation techniques that helped a lot, and just making lifestyle changed to reduce anxiety / stress make a huge difference. I can say that although it's still somewhat of a daily issue, I don't worry so much about it anymore, and in turn I'd say I have about 80% normal bms now. This is from about 2% 3 years ago







As for Xanax... it definitely helps, but don't become dependant on it. The more you take it, the less it works. I probably take 1/2 tablet, or .25 mg, once every two months on days when I wake up feeling REALLY anxiety-ridden. It "takes the edge off" and pretty much always on those days I don't have problems with the stomach. It is addictive, so be careful with it. Take it when you NEED to. But to answer your question, yes, it does work - or it does for me. But ultimately the best thing you can do is learn to deal better with your anxiety in a natural way. Learn to relax. Hypnotherapy is supposed to be great, to reprogram your body to get out of the mode that it's in.Anyway, hope that helps.Greg


----------



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

I use Xanax as well. There are times when my symptoms are definately caused by stress so if I know I am going to be entering a stressful time (new job, the holidays, interview, etc.) I will take a Xanax.Also, if the pain of IBS-D is really bad I get stressed out and make the pain worse and last longer. My doctor recommeneded that I take a Xanax during an attack to stop the cycle. I probably use Xanax one or twice a month (not every time I have diarrhea). It really helps me to relax.Carly


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I also use Xanax on days when I know there is going to be a lot of stress, or if I have to be somewhere in an hour or so and the Ibs devil rears its ugly head.. I take one. It really does help, all the other anxiety meds gave me diarreha,esp the new ones Celexa. Paxil . zoloft, etc, They are not addictive like Xanax, but they do not help IBS D either!Xanax is the only one I can tolerate....now the problem, no Dr. wants to give them to you. I get like 15 and no refills and it is like pulling teeth to get a refill.. whats up with that???? I get them form my family doctor, my GI just goes with the new drugs the seritonin stuff ... should I go a pychiatritst?????If I have to I will, Iwill do anyhthing to stop the 20 craps a day thing!!


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks everybody for your advice! My mother just passed away and she has been sick for a long time. I'm willing to try anything because I really believe that anxiety plays a huge role in my IBS-D


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Sage,Although a GI diagnosed me with IBS-D a year and a half ago, none of the meds he prescribed worked. Like you, I was going through a very difficult period with both my parents sick and for six months I had terrible D every day. One day I took a Xanax and within 24 hours my D had stopped!!!! Went to a psychiatrist you diagnosed me with anxiety-induced D and put me on twice daily Xanax. That did the trick. He then added Effexor for my depression and between the two meds I was back to leading a normal life. I stayed on the Effexor until this fall and then weaned off of it because the vivid dreams were exhausting me. Had some lingering after effects so took Prozac once a week until last month when I stopped that too. As for the Xanax, I started with .5 twice a day, reduced that to .25 twice a day after a year, then to .25 once a day until just a few weeks ago. I'm now taking no medication and I'm doing fine, though stress can still cause some minor GI upset. My shrink is a firm believer in the power of Xanax to help people who suffer from anxiety and he has many patients who would not be able to function if the Xanax wasn't controlling their anxiety. When I first talked about Xanax on this board, there were people who told me I was going to become a junkie, would have to raise the dosage continuosly and would never get better if I used that drug. Well, for me the opposite has been true and I encourage anyone who has suffered from anxiety and D to try Xanax. Anti-depressants can help, but if your D is anxiety-induced, you need something that will stop the anxiety. Take care.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks so much California, I know that anxiety plays a huge role with my D, car rides, working and other things trigger that panic feeling and then my stomach is a mess. I know I subconciuossly worry about attacks and that is why I suffer. I think I will go to a psychiatrist and do whatever I can to help my anxiety. I hope Xanax is the answer, I hate living like this and will try anything, thanks for all the advice.


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

hello, after reading a couple of the post above a got a bit worried as i take xanax everyday. then i read the post above.iam no way a junkie with it and i do feel it helps but i have only been on it about a month and a half.


----------



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

I am worried about becoming 'addicted' to Xanax and that is why I use it moderately but my doctor has never said to limit the amount that I use either. I can take it up to once a day but like I mentioned I rarely use it. I am sure there are better ways to deal with anxiety/stress than a medication but if it helps the diarrhea and pain than sometimes you have to do what you have to do. Carly


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

I guess you have to do whatever it takes to try and feel better. Thanks for all the help with the Xanax advice


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

i have heard that its worste with som meds to take them eraticly then to take them on a schedual.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Anti-depressants are genrally taken every day. Their effect is not rapid so they need to be in your system at the right dosage around the clock. Xanax is a quick acting anti-anxiety medication that will usually stop an anxiety attack within 20 minutes. I was under so mcuh stress when the D started that I needed Xanax most of the time or the D would come right back. I would much rather be able to function normally with the assistance of medication than be non-functioning without it. Remember, not all chronic D is IBS. It can also be anxiety-induced D. Take care.


----------



## stillsuffering (Dec 19, 2004)

Do you guys recommend regular or as needed doses of Xanex? I am on an antidepressent and would like to get off of it. I don't feel its working as well as it was a year ago, when I started. I also feel that I would just have to keep increasing the dosage. Also, its caused me to gain weight, which REALLY bothers me. Does Xanax cause weight gain? I have an appointment with my GI coming up and I'd like to be prepared, otherwise he'll up my dosage and send me on my way. Thanks for listening/reading. This site and everyone's encouragement really helps out!Shannon


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

i always go by what the doc say.even tho everyone on here is great i would always listen to a doctor before somone who isnt trained in the feild.good luck


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm glad that my post has gotten so much feedback, now something for me to think about when I see my Doc.


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

update on my situation :i have been on the xanax for almost 2 minths and today i had a bad panic attack which lead to D.thing is i took my xanax about 1 hr before i had this panic.the attack lasted on and off for a 45 minute ride (to a place i have been quit often).when i got there it was so bad it turned into an attack of D.the ride home was better but still a bit panicy.i dont know if the xanax is starting to have no aafect on me or what.thought i would share.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

For some people, I was one of them many years ago, the inital Xanax dosage was not enough to stop the panic attacks. So for awhile, the dosage was higher. Then, with the help of a therapist, I began to learn how to deal with the attacks and was able to lower the dosage. As to weight gain on Xanax, that has never been a problem that I was aware of. And I know lots of doctors prescribe anti-depressants for IBS---mine did too--and though it helped me in other areas of my life, it never stopped the D. I firmly believe many doctors are not aware that anxiety can cause chronic D.....that's why I went to a psychaitrist who was well aware of the problem and regularly prescribed Xanax to control both the anxiety and the D. Take care.


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

whats a comman doasage for xanax ?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Your doctor will be the one to determine what dosage is best for you, but here's what was posted on an anxiety site:ADULTSAnxiety disorderThe usual starting dose of Xanax is 0.25 to 0.5 milligram taken 3 times a day. The dose may be increased every 3 to 4 days to a maximum daily dose of 4 milligrams, divided into smaller doses.Panic disorderThe usual starting dose of regular Xanax is 0.5 milligram 3 times a day. This dose can be increased by 1 milligram a day every 3 or 4 days. You may be given a dose from 1 up to a total of 10 milligrams, according to your needs. The typical dose is 5 to 6 milligrams a day.If you're taking Xanax XR, the usual starting dose is 0.5 to 1 milligram once a day taken in the morning. Depending on your response, the dose may be gradually increased by no more than 1 milligram every 3 or 4 days. The usual effective dose is 3 to 6 milligrams a day. Some people may need a larger dose to relieve their symptoms. Others, including older adults and those with liver disease or other serious illnesses, may need to use lower doses.Your doctor will reassess your treatment periodically to be sure you're getting the right amount of medication.


----------



## enticng (Dec 21, 2004)

I AM VERY TINY IN STATURE AND DOCTORS NEVER WANT TO PRESCRIBE ME ANYTHING STRONG. IS IT COMMON FOR IBS-D SUFFERERS TO GET XANAX?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

No, but it is common for people to be diagnosed with IBS-D when in fact they have anxiety-induced D. If you think anxiety is a trigger, see a psychiatrist. Xanax can be effective even at small dosages. Take care.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm definately going to the doctor to see if I can get some Xanax to help my D, I think anxiety plays a huge role


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

wow, im only taking .05.i have a visit with my phsyc this coming week so il talk to him more.


----------



## Law Student (Apr 22, 2000)

I posted this on the main site under the Xanax thread. As I said there, for some responsible people, benzodiazepines (Valium, Librium and Xanax) can be used long-term (greater than 6 mos) without the need to increase the dose to achieve the same anxiolytic effect. Where you know you have a problem is when you need to keep increasing your dose to have the same anxiety-calming effect. For me, Xanax has worked great for short-term purposes. I've never needed to increase the dose; however, I did notice unpleasant withdrawal symptoms beyond baseline anxiety after just 3-4 weeks of daily use. Anyhow, I'm posting here for everyone's benefit the manufacturer's take on Xanax, its nature as a controlled substance, and the implications of tolerance/addiction and withdrawal:*What is XANAXï¿½?*XANAX (alprazolam tablets) is in a class of drugs called benzodiazepines. Controlled clinical trials have demonstrated that XANAX is effective in the treatment of Generalized Anxiety Disorder, anxiety associated with depression, and Panic Disorder with or without agoraphobia.*How quickly does XANAX offer relief?*In the treatment of anxiety disorders, XANAX may offer some patients prompt relief of symptoms. An early-morning dose (8 am) of XANAX may take effect within 1 to 2 hours in healthy adults.*Should I be careful what I eat or drink while taking XANAX?*Yes. Inform your physician about any alcohol consumption and medicine you are taking now, including medication you may buy without a prescription. Alcohol should generally not be used during treatment with benzodiazepines.*Can I take XANAX if I'm pregnant?*The use of XANAX should almost always be avoided in the first 12 weeks of pregnancy and is not recommended for use during pregnancy. Therefore, inform your physician if you are pregnant, if you are planning to become pregnant, or if you become pregnant while you are taking this medication.*Can I nurse while taking XANAX?*Nursing should not be undertaken by mothers who must use XANAX. Inform your physician if you intend to nurse.*Is XANAX safe for younger people?*Safety and effectiveness of XANAX in individuals below 18 years of age have not been established.*Is XANAX appropriate for elderly people?*The elderly may be more sensitive to the effects of benzodiazepines. The smallest effective dose of XANAX should be used in the elderly to preclude the development of ataxia and oversedation.*Will XANAX affect my daily routine?*Until you experience how this medication affects you, do not drive a car or operate potentially dangerous machinery, etc.*Will taking more XANAX than what my doctor prescribed hurt me?*Do not increase the dose even if you think the medication "does not work anymore" without consulting your physician. Benzodiazepines, even when used as recommended, may produce emotional and/or physical dependence.*Can I just stop taking this drug if I feel it's not working?*Do not stop taking this medication abruptly or decrease the dose without consulting your physician, since potentially severe discontinuation symptoms can occur.*What is a "controlled substance"? Is XANAX a controlled substance?*Controlled substances are drugs and substances that have been categorized into one of five schedules by the Drug Enforcement Administration based on their medical use, abuse and addiction potential, and harmfulness. For example, Alprazolam is a controlled substance under the Controlled Substance Act and XANAX Tablets have been assigned to Schedule IV. (When travelling, controlled substances should be carried in the container they were dispensed in.)Most drugs that require a prescription from a doctor are not controlled substances. The United States' Controlled Substances Act and its implementing regulations, however, assign certain substances to one of five "schedules." These substances are placed in a schedule based on their potential for abuse, which may lead to physical or psychological dependency. Schedule I substances have no accepted medical use for treatment in the United States and are not available by prescription. Schedule II through V substances have accepted medical use and varying potentials for abuse and dependency. The lower the schedule number, the higher the potential for abuse. Doctors, dentists, veterinarians, physician assistants (in some states), and nurse practitioners who are licensed by a State and registered with DEA may prescribe these substances. Controlled substances include narcotics (pain relievers), stimulants, depressants, hallucinogens, and anabolic steroids.*Examples of Controlled Substances*(When used appropriately and as directed by a physician, Schedule II-V drugs have approved therapeutic uses.)*Schedule I*MetamphetamineHeroinMarijuanaPeyote/MescalineLSD-25 *Schedule II*Codeine (without Tylenolï¿½)MorphineOxycodoneRitalinï¿½ (methylphenidate)Strong Barbiturates (Seconalï¿½)Opium*Schedule III*Tylenolï¿½ with CodeineVicodinï¿½ (hydrocodone)*Schedule IV*Ambienï¿½ (zolpidem)Sonataï¿½ (zaleplon)XANAXï¿½Weak barbiturates (phenobarbital, Luminalï¿½)*Schedule V*Lomotilï¿½ (diphenoxylate)Robitussin A-Cï¿½This is not a complete list of controlled substances. These are only examples from each schedule list. Trademarks are the property of their respective owners.*Where is XANAX on the schedule?*XANAX is a Schedule IV drug, which has a low potential for abuse relative to the drugs or other substances in Schedule III. *[ALBION'S NOTE: I HAVE TO TAKE ISSUE WITH THIS -- VALIUM AND XANAX ARE MUCH MORE ABUSED THAN TYLENOL WITH CODEINE, WHICH IS IN SCHEDULE III. THIS IS WHY NEW YORK AND SOME OTHER STATES EFFECTIVELY BUMPED UP VALIUM AND XANAX TO SCHEDULE II, REQUIRING A TRIPLICATE PRESCRIPTION WITH NO REFILLS. THE TRIPLICATE REQUIREMENT IS GONE, BUT STRICT CONTROLS OF BENZOS REMAIN, BECAUSE THE DEA AND MOST HEALTH PRACTITIONERS KNOW THAT SCHEDULE IV BENZOS ARE MUCH MORE OF A CONCERN THAN MOST SCHEDULE III DRUGS.]*Certain adverse clinical events, some life-threatening, are a direct consequence of physical dependence to XANAX. These include a spectrum of discontinuation symptoms; the most important being the possibility of seizures. Even after relatively short-term use at the doses recommended for the treatment of transient anxiety and anxiety disorder (0.75-4.0 mg per day) there is some risk of dependence. Spontaneous reporting system data suggest that the risk of dependence and its severity appear to be greater in individuals treated with doses greater than 4 mg/day and for long periods (more than 12 weeks).


----------

